# I hope Walmart pays a heavy price for this



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081129/ap_on_re_us/wal_mart_death;_ylt=AltcBVqHzosNCH97ilWwbJxI2ocA

Are people insane or what? This seems to happen every year the day after Thanksgiving. I hope retailers will wise up, but I doubt it, they' re only in it for the money.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Walmart . . . I don't shop there the other 364 days every year, so I sure wouldn't bother with it on Black Friday.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

win43 said:


> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20081129/ap_on_re_us/wal_mart_death;_ylt=AltcBVqHzosNCH97ilWwbJxI2ocA
> 
> Are people insane or what? This seems to happen every year the day after Thanksgiving. I hope retailers will wise up, but I doubt it, they' re only in it for the money.


now was the potential to save 100 bucks worth it? no...are people insane? no they are just so self- absorbed and ignorant. I hope this ends the madness of black Friday for good...I had to work on patrol and it was a major pain in the be-hind. as people flocked to save a few dollors on stuff they don't really need. I should do a Accident ratio and compare it say X-mas Eve its the day when people show what they are really made of.. and it ain't much..Any wonder I hold most of the world in contempt..? 



God Bless his family and touch those who stupidity caused his death.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Two dead at a Toys R Us east of LA.

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/lanow/2008/11/shots-were-fire.html

Certainly it needs to end.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

People never fail to amaze me, and we are the superior species, supposedly? rr


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

What gets me is this is the generation that is supposed to save the world. How can they do that looking at it from behind prison bars?


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I am wondering something aloud here.... Would you see this happening at a Black Friday at Macy's, Nordstroms, or any other higher end store?

Stupid people shop everywhere, but maybe the percentage is slightly higher in some stores than it is in others. The day I stand toe to toe against someone for a TV or cabbage patch kid or whatever, is the day I need to get my whole head in front of the shotgun before pulling the trigger.

It's pretty clear people aren't capable of policing themselves for these one days sales events, maybe the companies need to start being a bit more responsible and do away with some of it, to protect their employees as well as others.

My Mom used to work at a Mervyn's part time, and the stories she used to tell me about what people would do to be in the first 100 to receive their free "special Edition Christmas Bear" valued at probably $1.99 was enough to make me cringe.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

martybauer31 said:


> I am wondering something aloud here.... Would you see this happening at a Black Friday at Macy's, Nordstroms, or any other higher end store?


What's funny, is have you ever seen a commercial from any of the HIGH end retailers for a Black Friday jamboree at 4 or 5 O'clock in the AM? Can't say that I have. Then again, I wasn't going anywhere on Black Friday regardless. :freak: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Not only that...*



win43 said:


> I hope Walmart pays a heavy price


... I also hope we see some charges being filed and some arrests being made. Although Walmart facilitated the event... nobody twisted these peoples' arms to be there or behave that way. At some point there must be accountability for actions. *ALL* involved need to be brought to justice. nd


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I've made a tradition of not shopping on Black Friday and this certainly hasn't changed my attytood.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Here in Fresno the Po-Po have assignments at every budget type store..Wally's, K-Krap, We-B-Toys, and at the entrances of the malls. The worst thing that was reported locally this year was someone tipped the porta-let that Best Buy had placed in the parking lot for the people that lined up 18 hours in advance of their 5AM opening. HazMat had to respond and clean it up. Other than that no stampedes or shootings, which is rare for this town the other 364 days. I have to agree with Marty though, you don't see too many trophy wives beating each other with their Gucci bags over who will get the last set of discounted Vera Wang diamond ear rings.


----------



## sbrady#0 (Nov 18, 2007)

The high end store do the same they just dont tell any onein this area no one got killed ( this time) but as long as these white trash people show up they will contue to do it no matter how many people die or get hurt


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, who you callin white trash!!!!?????


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

The only way to stop it is to stop black friday sales.

Who in the world takes loaded guns into Toy R Us, a couple of idiotic buffoons with their trashy wives.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Some of these postings are borderline offensive. A person's moral integrity has nothing at all to do with where they shop, the brands they buy, how much money they have in their bank account, or the color of their skin. This is yet another tragic example of greed-driven frenzy overshadowing everything else in its path, including human life. *People* killed this Wal-Mart worker, not some big faceless, deep pocketed corporation. Somebody pushed over this guy and others continued to trample the life out of him in their selfish and obsessive greed. Very sad.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> Some of these postings are borderline offensive. A person's moral integrity has nothing at all to do with where they shop, the brands they buy, how much money they have in their bank account, or the color of their skin. This is yet another tragic example of greed-driven frenzy overshadowing everything else in its path, including human life. *People* killed this Wal-Mart worker, not some big faceless, deep pocketed corporation. Somebody pushed over this guy and others continued to trample the life out of him in their selfish and obsessive greed. Very sad.



AMEN BROTHER!
Couldn't have said it better.

WalMart had nothing to do with this other than being the location at which it happened.

I know rich people and poor people, guess which ones have more honesty and real values?
Thanks,

Middle class Keith


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not sure how some of these posts can be offensive if it's a true observation.... Feel free to put words in my mouth Mr. Moral Majority, but I NEVER said a thing about moral integrity in MY post. Let's all get so PC that no one can say a thing anyone if it's slightly offensive to someone out there.

And you are correct, the color of skin has zero to do with it, but bank account and moral integrity just might. I will go out on a limb and predict that a rich idiot probably won't be trampling someone at a Wal-Mart at 5 AM, but a poor one is more likely to do so. The rich one would be more likely to be siphoning money from some old woman's bank account in all likelihood, no less of a crime to be sure, but we're talking about a tragic death at a Wal-Mart and not a financial counselor gone bad.

Obviously it's that .5% at either end that can make a majority look bad.

And Middle class Pomfish, I'd like to hear the answer to hear who has more honesty and values and how you would arrive at such a number. I have met plenty of great people on both ends, as well as plenty of @$$holes. Again, not sure what money has to do with moral integrity, I certainly didn't say anything about it.

Marty, also of the middle class


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

AfxToo said:


> Some of these postings are borderline offensive. A person's moral integrity has nothing at all to do with where they shop, the brands they buy, how much money they have in their bank account, or the color of their skin. This is yet another tragic example of greed-driven frenzy overshadowing everything else in its path, including human life. *People* killed this Wal-Mart worker, not some big faceless, deep pocketed corporation. Somebody pushed over this guy and others continued to trample the life out of him in their selfish and obsessive greed. Very sad.


I agree with AfxToo. Black Friday doesn't kill people. People kill people. Whether the driving force is greed, different appearance, different religion, or drunkeness, it is people's actions that lead to others being killed. When people lack a sense of responsibility for their personal behavior, bad stuff isn't far behing.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

The early morning stuff is borderline ridiculous, but we have participated and my wife did this year. She lined up just before opening, *while in line got a ticket for what she wanted to buy (no mad rush, guaranteed purchase, tickets handed out did not exceed supply. Now isn't that sensible? This was at a Sam's.) *Yes indeed, Wal Mart and discount retailers who do this need to take account of their own clientele when accounting for security. Sounds like they had a potential riot on hand and didn't take appropriate action. Shared responsiblity, OBVIOUSLY. That is not a safe work environment by any standard, is it? As for the perps? I would think it would be pretty easy to identify many of the people responsible - many went to the check out line to get their treasured purchases, didn't they? In jail for Christmas sounds good to me.

The situation has everything to do with what socio-economic group shows up in line. The deals are just as good online, but if you don't have bank accounts or credit cards you can't buy online, can you? I don't know of too many professionals who worry about getting up at 5 a.m. to save $50 on a Wii. 

You know, people of all types and stripes injure and shoot each other (and themselves) for nonsensical reasons. Greed is only one of 'em.

I love the class warfare element that shows up in these threads. Somehow if you are really smart, are very talented or gifted, work really hard, or are really motivated and make a good living for yourself - well you are supposedly less honest and less moral than a "poor" person. Character is represented across all classes and incomes. The most generous, altruistic man I ever met is a neurosurgeon, or was until he retired and set up a charity clinic - started his own foundation that does better work than habitat for humanity. The resentment is incredible.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

FOR GODS SAKE..........Get off your soapboxes...... People die because of the "Black Friday" sales!!!!!! IT'S NOT A CLASS THING......it's a shame. Doesn't matter what class, what skin color, or even what store. As in the case of WALMART.....what the hell was a employee hired from a temp agency as a "clean-up" person doing with the keys to open the store. Do you think Walmart trained him in crowd control????? Do you think they even told him to run for cover???? I DOUBT IT!!!!! I think everybody should be held responsible...Walmart for not having the proper or enough employess to handle the situation and the IDIOT people who actually walked over this guy til he died. Now I will get off my soapbox and chill-out.

My thoughts are with the families who lost loved ones at these sales.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Wal Mart, TRU, and whoever arent to blame for this. Its a sale, pure and simple. If someone is willing to trample to death a fellow human being for the prospect of saving $50 on a TV, it has nothing to do with that store. Idiots are everywhere, 365 days a year, but this day seems to bring them out in clusters. Thats why on black friday Im asleep. Just the same, this is a sad example of how low people are willing to go. May God bless the families of these victims, and have mercy on the souls of these pieces of human filth.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

grungerockjeepe said:


> * . . . Idiots are everywhere, 365 days a year, but this day seems to bring them out in clusters . . .*


Amen to that. I also avoid Black Friday just because of the increased idiot factor. I also don't go out on New year's Eve or St. Patrick's Day due to the number of amateur drunks.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Went to Walmart today, iPOD's are the same price right now as they were Friday. Probably the same price they were two weeks ago. Went to Toys-R-Us too, took 15 minutes to cycle my way to the slot cars through the crowd. Lifelike cars are the same price they were in September despite being "on sale". People are still buying.

I won't be caught doing the Black Friday for one reason more than any other....IT'S 5:30 IN THE FREEKING MORNING! When I was in the Army I had to keep that schedule. When I drove tour buses I had to keep that schedule. When I was taking care of babies I had to keep that schedule. If I'm up at 5:30AM it's because I'm relieving bladder pressure, then I go back to bed. 

Pete, I make $15,750 a year so that doesn't even make me middle class in California, McKay.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Pete McKay said:


> Pete, I make $15,750 a year so that doesn't even make me middle class in California, McKay.


It does make you First Class, Pete!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> Some of these postings are borderline offensive. A person's moral integrity has nothing at all to do with where they shop, the brands they buy, how much money they have in their bank account, or the color of their skin. This is yet another tragic example of greed-driven frenzy overshadowing everything else in its path, including human life. *People* killed this Wal-Mart worker, not some big faceless, deep pocketed corporation. Somebody pushed over this guy and others continued to trample the life out of him in their selfish and obsessive greed. Very sad.


Well said Too.. Its everyone that has problems being human these days.. 


Dave


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2008)

Pretty sad, my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

*OK..My turn..*

Have you guys ever noticed the melee that can occur in an incident such as a soccer game?? I'm not refering to the run of the mill high school soccer game, but like the world cup stuff... I'm not taking sides in this issue. Wrong was done. But I am trying to point out the cause for this incident occuring, and making sure that you understand the mechanics involved in an incident like this happening. 

One man can push a 2500 lb car. I've done it, sooner or later, just bout everyone does. Now multiply that force by 100 or so people. The line is long when it funnels through a double door. When those doors open, the pushing begins. It's a miracle more people weren't injured or killed. Now, if you're one of those first few people in that line, and you're being pushed from behind by that kind of force, you really don't have a heck of alot of control!!! You're going to go in a straight line for the next set of doors and hope there's no obstacles in your way, cause you ain't stopping. Remember, the pushing starts 50 people behind you. They have no idea you just knocked over the temp who just unlocked the door. They don't know until they're stepping on him themselves, and by then, it's too late. 

Who do you hold responsible?? Well, Walmart has the bulk of the responsibility here. Sorry to say, but putting an untrained temp in front of a door with crazy-mad penny pinchers waiting in line was pure stupidity. I would think Wally world would train their managers to be accustomed to Black Friday morons. But as far as the crowd, you either blame all or no-one. The people responsible for the knocking over are so far back in the line that it would be almost impossible to say who is purely at fault. 

I shop at Walmart. I do so out of necessity. Yes, I could give up my hobbies, quit smoking and drinking and shop the better stores, but I'd much rather not sacrifice my simple pleasures just for better name brands made in the same China shops as the cheapo no-name brands at the cheaper stores. Would I camp out for a sale?? HAYL NO!! I haven't camped out for anything since that great Frank Zappa concert in '87. And I won't! There will always be supid people in the world. It's a natural fact. And they will line up to save $50.00 on a new TV. No stopping them. But as far as dealing with the situation in a proper way, that issue has been solved at one retailer. Sad thing is, they all have to learn the hard way, and at someone elses expense..

UtherJoe


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*No ONE cause, no ONE sloution.*

I must be out of the loop or something. This is the first year I've ever noticed the shop day after Thanksgiving referred to as 'Black Friday'. Why, another marketing gimmick? What a terrible way to lose a family member, and at this time of year(not that any time is). So, what's this we've all been hearing about our bad economy? I mean, I know theres a credit crunch affecting business operations, but, the malls are full, the movies are full, resteraunts are full, sports arenas are full, gas is down, it looks to me like everyone is getting by. I know places are going out of business, and more people are out of work, but don't you think most of this panic has been trumpt up by the media? I just don't get the shopping rush. If all the retailers went out of business tomorrow, they would just open under a new name the next day, selling all the same stuff out of China. It's not like we're ever going to run out of stuff to buy. Forget credit, bring back layaway. Everyone will be better off for it.

Rich


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

Not just Walmart but the pigs who broke down the doors and trampled this guy. It's no wonder that some kids behave as badly as they do. Just take a look at their A-hole parents...wonderful example they are setting. Listening to nobody, chasing after only what they want...that's the adults in the store. Nothing but selfish pigs really. They know who they are and I hope they never forget what they did.
I stopped going to "Boxing Day Sales" years ago. It's not worth fighting with some moron (or more likely, thousands of morons) over something I do not need anyway.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I must be out of the loop or something. This is the first year I've ever noticed the shop day after Thanksgiving referred to as 'Black Friday'. Why, another marketing gimmick?


I'm 47 and it's been called that for as long as I can remember.


----------



## medic57 (Mar 3, 2008)

AfxToo

That may be true, however, Wal-Mart makes Billions extra on Black Friday, the very least they can do when they see a giant croud outside getting restless to get in to buy sale items that they have very limited supplies of, is to have security there. They know they don't have a lot of these sale item in heavy supplies, thereby creating the frenzy on purpose. Remember the fist fights between mothers over cabbage patch dolls?

As far as what happened at Toys R Us, once again, what kind of person would take loaded guns into a toy store. It wasn't Toys R Us's fault, it was the fault of the completely idiotic men, with no respect at all for human life, and their totally TRASH wives, not trailer trash, I despise that term, (and no, I don't live in a trailer), as that term is degrading to all of the fine people who live in trailers simply because they can't afford a nicer place, there should be nothing embarrasing about being poor or down on your luck. As far as the two guys who shot each other, that's just more air and food for people who deserve it.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Hail to the Almighty*

I chalk this up to man's inhumanity to man. Sadly occuring on the cusp of the season of brotherly love. Sad anytime.... period. It's greed pure and simple. The quest for the almighty dollar; be it on the unscrupulous retailer's bottom line or the blood lust of frenzied consumers to save an almighty buck.

It's often conjectured that you cant legislate morality but historical data often indicates that it can be adjudicated; I'll lay ya 90/10 that when the dust settles some 60/40 lawyers will extract righful bloodmoney, someone will cut a fat check, then wallmart will hold up their freshly washed hands and business as usual will continue.

Blood for money...as it was ...so it is now...and as it shall always be; unless of course we take a step up the ladder and evolve as a species.

Personally I wouldnt hold my breath.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

There are some who have what I call "looter" mentality. Not all who shop on black friday have it but a small percentage do. Many years ago I used to work retail in an Otasco store. I had to break up a fistfight between two grandmas fighting over a 1/2 price H.O. trainset the day after Christmas. Been working 7 twelves since Thanksgiving. It was hard to keep a positive attitude. We had to go in the store through the same door where the mob was. I had to push my way into the store and physically push some people out of the way who would not move and push back others who tried to get in the doors as it was being opened to let me in. I was mad as hell and scared to boot. I try to be real nice to sales persons at this time of year because I have been where they are. Bah humbug and all that. I still couldn't handle personally standing in line and rushing the doors for anything after that experience. Not worth it to me.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Amazing*

Talk show host Laura Ingram was talking about this.

She stated that her mother grew up in the depression and never talked about anyone getting trampled to death to get a bottle of milk!

Says much when people will kill someone to get their big screen tv and video games...........

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------

